# Outlaw Model 976



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Anyone looking to part with an outlaw 976?


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

greglett said:


> Anyone looking to part with an outlaw 976?


I'm looking to part with an in-law...


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ha Ha. Can't help you there.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

So I'm checking the outlaw website to see when the 976 would be back in stock. The status changed from out of stock to discountined. 
What the?? Anyone read anything?


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Emotiva


----------

